# Can anyone advise me on a few pigeon queries please?



## Beaker bird (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi I'm a total novice to having birds, other than hand rearing a few chickens and ducks as a child with my parents. 
I have just got an incubator for Christmas and im hoping to get 2 or 3 pigeon eggs, incubate them and hand rear them before moving them outside when the weathers nicer. 
I have ordered some books and was wondering if anyone can give me a few tips in the meantime on how I would go about choosing a breed ect.. and where I can acquire pigeon eggs as I have no idea. 
Also am i better to get two or would 3 be better? 
Any basic tips or books or any help or advice would be fantastic 

Love the site too.. I imagine my works going suffer now iv found it haha


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Are you prepared to hand feed the squabs? they are not like chickens and eat on their own. Squabs have to be hand-fed a liquid diet 3-4 times a day for maybe 20-25-30 days -maybe a little longer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It does take a lot of time just rearing one baby. They have to be hand fed formula several times a day. Most people do not sell or ship pigeon eggs for the reason, unless the person receiving them has a pair of foster parents ready to lay. It may be best to get a pair of adult pigeons first while you're still learning, before you decide to take on something like this  With a pair, you can let them raise a couple babies, and you can handle them a lot while they're young so they are tame. Another alternative is simply getting some newly weaned youngsters to tame, instead of adults.

Here's an article on incubating and raising squabs:
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2009/12/26/articial-incubation-and-hand-raising-young-pigeons/


----------



## Beaker bird (Jan 3, 2010)

I foolishly presumed they would be like the chickens i had as a child! Sky tax, Thanks ever so much for your reply and yours too Mary. I will spend the next few months thinking this through LOTS more and will look at adult pigeons first definitely. 
Thanks again.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Beaker bird said:


> I foolishly presumed they would be like the chickens i had as a child! Sky tax, Thanks ever so much for your reply and yours too Mary. I will spend the next few months thinking this through LOTS more and will look at adult pigeons first definitely.
> Thanks again.


LOL, no pigeons are not at all independent when they are small!!! If I were you I would get some duckling or chicks to hand rear and just get some adult pigeons and let them do they parenting


----------



## Beaker bird (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic idea.. thanks ever so much for your advice.


----------

